# new life



## coolkid (Mar 11, 2008)

i'm failling in college, i got caught with dope... again, and my parents are throwing me out of the house.

so basically i'm thinking about giving up everything i have established and heading for a life of homelessness.
i moved from atlanta ga up to wv with my parents over the summer, my dad got a new job up here and i thought it'd be easier to live with them and go to school.


i have no friends around here and to be honest its not for me it sucks.

my parents are brainwashed christian fanatics and i can't stand it. i'm not ready to kill myself yet so i figured i'd just hop a train or hitch hike and see how i like that.

anyone have any advice.

i'd like to know how to travel, where to go, what to do, what to see.

i guess digging through dumpsters isn't so bad...

eventually i'll get a job and get an apartment.

maybe this will change my life for the best.


----------



## Clit Comander (Mar 11, 2008)

Head to the nearest inner city, you know to have traveling kids in it and befriend them. They'll help you out.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Mar 11, 2008)

If you're WV I'd suggest going to morgantown to meet up w/ some people. I know a bunch of travelling kids there and it's about that time of year that people start hitting the road. From morgantown I'd suggest heading to philly and west from there, the east coast can be rough on inexperienced travellers.


----------



## sykgutt (Mar 11, 2008)

how is philly? (our town is the place where all the gangstas from philly and their family live, now have a couple of shootings regularly)
it's not a dangerous place to chill?


----------



## Mouse (Mar 11, 2008)

I never found the east coast to be too hard. I guess cuz I grew up near baltimore and spent time in philly I kinda had the jist of how things were.. but it wasn't that bad.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Mar 11, 2008)

Don't get me wrong, I love the east coast. I was born and raised in cracktown mass and spent years going up and down this coast before I ever went west. I just always find the west coast to be easier, especially when flying solo.


----------



## Mouse (Mar 12, 2008)

this is true. I never travel alone on the east coast. it's too stressful and dangerous. the west coast is way more laid back.


----------



## sykgutt (Mar 12, 2008)

yeah, im stuck to travel alone on the east coast, but i know how people over here are (especially in appalachia)


----------



## Mouse (Mar 13, 2008)

watch out for the I-5 killer!




oh wait, he's in jail.


never mind. you're free to go. have fun!


----------

